# 2006 MUT Secret Santa Official Thread - Guidelines and wishlist



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2006)

First of all, I am really happy that you guys want to participate in this gift exchange. Here are the guidelines for the gift exchange. You will also post your wishlist here so that people can check out what you would like. 

What is the MUT Secret Santa Gift Exchange?

Check this thread for more info.

Last day to add your name and wishlist items to the list:

*November 15, 2006.*

Guidelines

[*]Post your wishlist on this thread. You wishlist can be anything that you want. For example, if you live in a place where a certain brand isn't sold or easily accesible, you can ask for product(s) from that brand. Try not to be too specific (i,e. MAC Parrot e/s) as it may be hard to fulfill that wishlist. 

[*]The item can be around $25 USD. If you would like to do more, that will be up to you. Items must be *brand new and in good condition*. 

[*]Once you have answered all of the wishlist questionnaire, send your information via PM to me. Please make sure that you give me your full name and mailing address. *I, along with your Secret Santa, will be the only ones with the addresses. *

[*]Fill in all the questions in the questionnaire as it will help me find you the perfect secret santa. 

[*]Most important, remember that this is *voluntary*. Don't sign up if you aren't going to be able to do it. It will be very disappointing if someone does not get their gift. This is a commitment that you are making and if for some reason you sign up and cannot do it, please let me know ASAP.

[*]Items should be shipped so that they arrive sometime near mid December. For those who are willing to ship overseas, make sure that you send your items early. 

[*]I will start a thread towards the middle of December so that people can share what they got and who their secret santa is. 

I will try to send the names out by November 20 so that people have plenty of time to shop. If you have any other questions, please PM me. 

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

Are you willing to ship internationally?

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

*Only post your wishlist questionnaire here. *

*Happy shopping!*


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Bobbi Brown Violet Ink Gel Liner

2. Too Faced products - only have the Bunny Balm

3. Anything from Lush - except their bath bombs. I am a shower person.

4. Any brand not available in the US

5. Surprise Me!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes.

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, Sephora, Ulta, Benefit, Shu Uemura, Bare Minerals, Lush, Milani... I am pretty close to all types of make up stores.


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2006)

My wish lists:

1. Any Bath or Body stuff from any brand.

2. Any lip product (gloss, lipstick or plumper) from any brand.

3. Any Sonia Kashuk Brush

4. Any brand that not available in Japan

5. Surprise Me! Believe me, I'm an easy person.

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes.

I have access to:

Shu Uemura, Shisedo, Kanebo, Kose, SKII, IPSA or any Japanese makeup brand. Guerlain, Clinique, Dior, Helena Rubinstein, RMK, Lancome, YSL, Mary Quant, TBS, Chanel, Esteelauder, Anna sui, Paul &amp; Joe, Clarins, Givency, Loreal etc.


----------



## Sophia (Oct 29, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any lipgloss that is peachy or peachy-pink from any brand, well OK a special huge lemming is Bobbi Brown Tangerine!! 

2. Any blush or highlighter that is peachy or peachy-pink or coral

3. Any brand that it's not available here like: Tarte,Cargo,Nars,Becca, Shu Uemura(ok it's available but only in a store I have no access lol) etc.

4. Anything from Mac or Stila. I love them!

5. Surprise Me! With any peachy or peachy pink blush or lipgloss, or bronze brown e/s or ANYTHING you want!!!!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

I have access to: Mac, Stila, Artdeco, Guerlain, Lancome, Clinique, Chanel, Estee Lauder, Givenchy, Dior, YSL, Shiseido, Biotherm, Smashbox, Korres ( and the mu line too), Bobbi Brown, L'oreal, Revlon, Maybelline, Bourjois, Nivea cosmetics,TBS.

I edit it, because BB&amp;W stuff are expensive for someone to send them here!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 29, 2006)

my wish list:

1.i love flavour gloss and blams

2.i love shower gel and body lotion i will like to try indulgences stuff

3.i love purpel &amp; pink nail polish or the sephora french manicure kit

4.brushes brushes brushes(even ceap ones like bonne bell)

5. im lookin' for a bonne bell box or a bag

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes.

i have access to:

maybelline,loreal,jade,revlon,nivea,dior,sisley,es tee lauder,lancome,shiseido,givenchy,soft touch,neutrogeana,ahava,clinique,clarins,biotherm, johnsons,

la sera milano,pupa

almay

and a lot of compeny that have body creams,shower gels.....


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 29, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

1.mac blue brown pigment

2.any matte,satin,velvet eyeshadows, any brand, non-shimmer,non-glittery

3.any thing from any brand not in Canada or in my city, high end or low end!! 

4.CD of orchestra type music but not classical ( not Beethoven ...etc.)

5.lipstains or stay on lipstick in neutral shades

Are you willing to ship internationally?

yes!!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

estee lauder,lancome,clinique, smashbox, lise watier, guerlain, biotherm, clairns,sugar baby, quo, marcelle, covergirl, maybelline, revlon, physicians formula, jane, loreal(but not hip),red earth,


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1.Philosophy Shower Gels

2.Laura Mercier Metallic Eye Shadows

3.Yankee Candles in food scents

4.MAC nude lipglass

5.MAC brown eye shadows

Are you willing to ship internationally?

No

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, Lancome, Estee Lauder, Philosophy, Clinique


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 29, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. It can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. MAC e/s (non-mattes)

2. Shu e/s (non-mattes)

3. Gosh or ArtDeco e/s (non-mattes)

4. Cargo blush (Mendocino or Polynesia)

5. 30 Seconds to Mars CDs (Self-titled &amp; A Beautiful Lie)

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Of course!!!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, Bobbi Brown, Chanel, Benefit, Shiseido, Clarins, Origins, The Body Shop, Clinique, Lancome, Estee Lauder, Milani, Prestige, Essence of Beauty, Sonia Kashuk... I can always order online too if I'm not near anything


----------



## Saints (Oct 29, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any NYX or Milani e/s I don't have already (you can see what I have in my notepad)

2. Any MAC or Stila e/s

3. Any MAC lipglass or lustreglass I don't have already (you can see what I have in my notepad)

4. Any mineral e/s samples in a jar (I only have a few from Taylor Made Minerals, see notepad)

5. Surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes, of course

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

GOSH, ArtDeco, NYX, Make Up Store, Body Shop, BeYu, Maybelline, Nivea, MAC (although very expensive here), Bourjois, Chanel, Clarins, Clinique, Dior, Elizabeth Arden, Guerlain, Helena Rubinstein, Kanebo, La Praire, LancÃ´me, L'Oreal, Marbert, YSL, Max Factor, LUSH...


----------



## semantje (Oct 29, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. any nude or peachy lipstick from mac

2. Mac e/s in one of these colors: creme de violet, idol eyes, peppier or gleam

3. Any neutral mac lashes except #4 (already have those)

4. anything from bath and body works or lush (i have dry skin)

5. The Beauty Buyble: The Best Beauty Products of 2007

Are you willing to ship internationally?

yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

L'oreal, Max factor, maybelinne, bourjois, rimmel, H&amp;M, yves saint laurent, chanel, estee lauder, dior, clinique, shiseido, clarins, lancome, biotherm, collistar, gosh, catrice, essence, p2, yves rocher, the body shop, douglas


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Oct 29, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Mac Lipglasses, Lustreglasses, Lip Gelees, Lip Sticks

2. Stila Lipglazes or Lipshines

3. Pout Lip Polishes, Non-plumping Lipglosses, Lip Balm

4. Bourjois Effet 3D High Shine Lipglosses

5. Surprise Me!!

(lol, I guess one can tell I have a thing for lippies)

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes





What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Clinique, Lancome, Estee Lauder, MAC, Nars, Laura Mercier, Pout, Too Faced, Rimmel, Prestige, Sally Hansen, Almay, Dior, Philosophy...


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 29, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any color Stila eyeshadow

2. Any color MAC Technakohl liner

3. A pink blush, maybe by Bobbi Brown, Laura Mericer, MAC, or Stila

4. A Kevin Aucoin book

5. Something from another country that's not available in the US

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Stores: Sephora, Bath &amp; Body Works, Victoria's Secret, The Body Shop, etc.

Counters: MAC, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Benefit, Dior, etc.


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 29, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Candles

2. Any makeup (particularly e/s) that cannot be found in the US. I love S-he, ArtDeco, GOSH, etc.

3. Anything (literally anything) MAC or Stila or Shu.

4. Any makeup storage, whether it be a brush can, etc.

5. Any Sonia Kashuk, Essence of Beauty brushes.

Are you willing to ship internationally? Most definitely.

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)? Sephora, Ulta, MAC, Stila, Prestige, Milani, L'Oreal, Covergirl, Revlon, Maybelline, Prestige, Milani and more I'm sure.....oh I can always purchase online and send a separate card and note.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Oct 30, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any MAC lipglass in a light color

2. Anything from the Body shop

3. Anything MAC

4. Any fruity body scrub

5. Hint Hint (wish list) lol

Are you willing to ship internationally?

YES

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Sephora,MAC, Body Shop


----------



## Gary-Michael (Oct 31, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1.Bourjois colognes for Men - never smelled -and don't care..i collect cologne

2.any of the Bourjois stuff we can't get here- like skin care stuff- the bath stuff- I love Bourjois!

3.Laura Mercier eyelash curler

4.Brand t-shirts- i collect them from all the lines-- I have tons of them !

5.Be creative-- surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Giorgio Armani- Lola- Sephora- Ulta- any brand name you want-- I have worked or am working for nearly all of them!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 31, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Nars Lipstick or Lipgloss

2. Stila eyeshadows (shimmery ones)

3. Stila lipglazes

4. I've never tried MAC pigments!

5. Philosophy body washes in food scents

Are you willing to ship internationally?

No

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Clinique, Benefit, MAC, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Chanel, Dior, Laura Mercier, Nars, Pixi, Prescriptives, Victoria's Secret, Bath &amp; Body Works, The Body Shop, Bobbi Brown


----------



## Kathy (Oct 31, 2006)

Here you go Marisol...this will be fun!

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Nars Orgasm - Gloss or Blush

2. Anything from The Body Shop

3. A MAC MSF that would look good on my pale skin (I know...it's a long shot) (Except PP-I bought it from another MUTer)

4. Stila e/s or Lip Glaze

5. Urban Decay e/s

Are you willing to ship internationally? Sure

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, The Body Shop, Clinique, Lancome, Estee Lauder, Elizabeth Arden, Chanel, Perscriptives, Victoria's Secret, Bath &amp; Body Works, Milani


----------



## Mari168 (Oct 31, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. NARS Taj Mahal

2.NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Sierra

3. Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero

4. Stila Lipglaze in Orange or Peach

5. Cargo Blush - Laguna

I'm not really a chocolate girl, I'm more a vanilla girl : - D

Are you willing to ship internationally?

No (Unfortunately, I've had problems with this in the past.)

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Ulta, NYX Cosmetics, The Body Shop, - Easy (Sephora, MAC a little further)


----------



## rdenee (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Marisol for hosting!

Rhea's Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any lip balms (clear - no colors)

2. Lotions and shower gels 

3. Eyeshadows in neutrals - earthtones, pinks, and purples

4. Scrapbook and/or card making items

5. Cookbooks - regional or specific to your area/country

Surprise me. I love all kinds of things, especially if it is something we can't get in the US (or at least widely available in the US) and tells a little about your neck of the woods.

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes! 

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Nothing...ha ha. Sometimes it feels like it. We have JC Penny's (no Sephora yet), Herbergers, Macy's, Target,Bare Escentuals, Sally Beauty, CVS, Walgreens, Bath and Body Works, Aveda. But there is always the internet!


----------



## rlise (Nov 4, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1.any MAC nude, pale-pink, pale peachy LIPGLASS, love some lipglass

2.any Milani e/s

3.any EOB brush/es

4.any MAC e/s

5.any MAC liquidlast liner

Are you willing to ship internationally?

SURE





What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

i have access to, victoria secret, mac COUNTER, bath &amp; body works, target, walmart, dillards, macys, jcpenny, i think thats it for my small city


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 4, 2006)

1. NARS Orgasm Blush

2. Any lipgloss/lipglaze by Stila (especially pink/mauve/red colors)

3. ANY shimmery/glittery eyeshadows/pigments




(I especially like greens, purples, pinks, and neutrals)

4. Empty 15 pan palettes





5. Gift cards to either Sephora, Victoria's Secret or Bath and Body Works

I live in a pretty small town, so I only have access to Clinique, Lancome, Estee Lauder and drugstore stuff





I unfortunately don't have the money to ship internationally


----------



## eyesdancing (Nov 5, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Kiran Forest products from Gilden Tree Online

2. anything from Bath and Body Works

3. Sarah McLachlan Christmas CD

4. candles

5. a soft comfy microfiber throw for snuggling!

Are you willing to ship internationally? YES!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, Target, Marshall's, Bath and Body Works, typical mall stores, anything online


----------



## littletingoddes (Nov 5, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. anything from Lush, The Body Shop,or B&amp;BW, except bath bombs, etc. - I only take showers

2. MAC lipglass

3. candles - any foody or sandlewood/woodsy/spicy scent

4. anything from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab

5. surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

any drugstore brand, including Milani, Black Radience, and Prestige; Flirt, American Beauty, Bath and Body Works


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 5, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Cargo Pink Blush

2. eyeliner brush for fluidline

3. MAC Blacktrack Fluidline

4. Philosophy lotions

5. Surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally? Yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

All the above plus more i live in nyc.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 5, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any MAC e/s (I only have Pink Source and Turquatic). I would like lighter browns, greens, or blues that are not matte

2. Kelly Clarkson's Breakaway CD (mine was lost



)

3. Clinique Liquide Facial Soap - Mild

4. Any light and transparent brown/beige/pink MAC lipglass

5. Bobbi Brown Everything Mascara in black

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Depends on location

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, WalGreens, WalMart, Chanel, Clarions, Lancome, Clinique (all those dept store stops) and can order online as well.


----------



## mintesa (Nov 5, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any MAC frost or (Romp, Patina, Surreal, Goldmine any frost but not pink)

2. Mac eyepencil powerpoint in black

3. Any blush surprise

4. Dunkin Donut Mocha Cream

5. Surprise me

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

[/size] GOSH, ArtDeco, NYX, Make Up Store, Body Shop, BeYu, Maybelline, Nivea, MAC, Bourjois, Chanel, Clarins, Clinique, Dior, Elizabeth Arden, Guerlain, Helena Rubinstein, Kanebo, La Praire, LancÃ´me, L'Oreal, Marbert, YSL, Max Factor, LUSH, Bodyshop...

DONT have, Hard Candy, Cover Girl, Bloom, Milani, bare essantials and other mineral makeup... cant think of more... :S


----------



## Thais (Nov 5, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER:

1. The balm shadylady e/s in mischevious marissa or shameless shana

2. Stila e/s 4 or 6 pan palette (the empty palette)

3. Stila e/s in summer or sun

4. NARS Orgasm l/g

5. NARS velvet matte pencil in Bettina

Are you willing to ship internationally? YES

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)? 

I would have to drive 80 miles to get to Sephora, MAC or bare escentuals... But I have access to them online of course.



I have easy access to lancome, clarins, clinique, esteer lauder, prescriptives, walmart, target, Dior, victoria's secret, bath &amp; body works. These are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Make Up For Ever Star Powders (I'll list the ones I have soon)

2. Make Up For Ever Diamond Powder

3. Candy

4. Cat toys

5. Cute puppy clothing for a 12 lb Silky Terrier

Are you willing to ship internationally? YES!!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)? MAC, Sephora, Shu Uemura, Milani, Prestige, Drugstore makeup.


----------



## oceanmist (Nov 6, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any MAC E/S or Pigment

2. Urban Decay E/S Primer

3. Some super cool eyelashes w/ adhesive!

4. A product you really really like and want to share with others.

5. Same as above, I love suprises!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Absolutely!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, department store brands (clinique, estee lauder, etc.), Walmart, Walgreens, CVS, and stuff online as well.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 6, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Stila e/s or lip glaze

2. MAC color, just about anything you think would look good on me.

3. Lighthearted romance novels -- like romantic comedies in book form.

4. Anything NJ Devils (NHL)

5. Lush solid shampoo

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes, I am.

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Sephora, MAC, Ulta, Nordstrom, Macy's, JC Penney, Sears, Nieman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue, Bloomingdales, Urban Outfitters, umm..most stores (except Lush...the closest one is like 2 hours away). I live in Southern CA...it's all about shopping here!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 6, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. MAC lipglass in pink/peachy tones

2. MAC e/s in earthy/purple tones

3. MAC eyeliner brush

4. mini lotions/shower gels from bath and body works

5. flavored lipgloss from vicki's secret

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes! 

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Sephora, MAC, Bloomingdales, Macy's, Target, Bare Escentuals, Sally Beauty, CVS, Walgreens, Bath and Body Works, Body Shop, L'occataine, etc. Almost anything since I live in NYC!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 6, 2006)

1. benefit's high brow

2. stila's eyeshadow in mambo

3. stila's lip glaze stick in apricot

4. vincent longo's pure demure lipstick

5. too faced's girly grapefruit bunny balm

Are you willing to ship internationally? yes!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)? all except ulta


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 6, 2006)

1. Any MAC e/s or pigments (I have no MAC Pigments)

2. MAC powerpoint in black, Buried Treasure, or So There Jade

3. Any Smashbox e/s

4. Shower gel or body lotion from B&amp;BW

5. Suprise me!!

Are you willing to ship internationally? No

What stores/brands do you have access to? All except Sephora. MAC can be pretty hard to get too, but I can always order online!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 6, 2006)

1. Milani shadows or luminous blush

2. NYX shadows

3. Bonne Bell lipglosses

4. Anything Artdeco

5. Surprise Me!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes.

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Sephora , nivea , maybelline ( or rather gemey maybelline which is the french maybelline) , l'oreal , bourjois , all the high end stores like dior chanel etc , Beyu.


----------



## monniej (Nov 6, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

1. philosophy shower gels or body lotions

2. origins shower gels or body lotions

3. co bigelow shower gel or body lotions

4. nyx loose shimmer shadows 

5. anna sui eye shadows (blues or greens)

Are you willing to ship internationally? yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

pretty much all major brands - anything sold at macy's, nordstroms, sephora, victoria's secret, riteaid, cvs, etc 

*Only post your wishlist questionnaire here. *

*Happy shopping!*


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 7, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any pigment full or sample sizes (Mac, barry m, mineral makeup, any brand will do)

2. Any bits and pieces that have an eastern/indian influence

3. I love (home made) jewellery, esspecially earrings

4. Hair accesories

5. Crystals/bling bling, anythignt hat sparkles

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yep, am willing to post anywhere in the world

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

I can get to Mac very easily, but any other major brand that is available in the UK


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 7, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Gift card to Nordstrom, MAC, Sephora, Benefit (preferably Nordstrom or MAC)

2. Benefit: Boiing in Medium, It stick, or High Brow

3. MAC lipglass in explicit or any neutral MAC e/s

4. Any Gwen Stefani/No Doubt CD

5. Victoria's Secret lip gloss in Intimate

Also, Candy or suprise me with anything!!

I would love a combination of any of the above to make $25 or if my Secret Santa decides to get me one of the cheaper things on my list, I would love the difference on a Nordstrom or MAC giftcard!!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Nordstrom, Macys, MAC counter, Wal-Mart, Target (Sonia Kashuk), Walgreens (Milani, Prestige) RiteAid (Jane), usual mall stores and brands. Sorry, not a huge selection in Utah, but at least I have MAC!!


----------



## glamslam (Nov 7, 2006)

_*Hey guys, I have been away for a long time. So many new faces! I wanna participate in the gift exchange again this year, if y'all forgive me for going AWOL!!!*_





*Wishlist questionnaire:*

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).



1. Urban Decay, Stila, MAC, or Bare Escentuals eyeshadows--any deeper colors with shimmer!

2. Calvin Klein "Euphoria" fragrance--maybe a sample vial or travel size lotion? 

3. Anything for bath/shower--gels, bath bombs, soaps, lotions, etc. Especially Lush brand. 

4. Candles--spicy or sensual scents

5. Chocolate!!! (no dark)

Are you willing to ship internationally? Yes!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)? Pretty much anything and everything!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Nov 7, 2006)

Great idea... im in





Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. any Mac fluidline/ eyeshadow (gotta love MAC)

2. chocolate - my major sin

3. benefit lip glosses

4. Mac pigments in any color (full size or sample)

5. anything and everything... i love surprises!

If you need to see what I already own, you can check out my notepad for a complete list of my mu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Of course!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

I know for a fact Sephora, Milani, MAC, any mu carried by Macy's, Nordstroms and Bloomindales... I live near marisol so everything she is near so am I


----------



## mabelwan (Nov 7, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. MAC e/s (other than beige and neutral shades)

2. MAC lippies (light shade but not pink)

3. Stila goodies

4. IPSA goodies

5. Surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Sephora, Ulta, MAC, STILA, NARS, BOBBI BROWN, ESTEE LAUDER, LANCOME,....basically, everything!


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Marisol,

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Vogue magazine subscription (1 year)

2. Benefit DePuffing Action Eye Gel

3. "Dreams From My Father" by Barack Obama (autobiography)

4. Essence magazine subscription (1 year)

5. Surpise me.






Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes.

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Sephora, MAC, Face Stockholm, Makeup Forever, Aveda, Fresh, Origins, Crabtree and Evelyn, The Body Shop, Bath &amp; Body Works, etc... Saks 5th Avenue, Bloomingdales, Macy's, JC Penney's, Target, K-Mart, Wal-Mart, etc... CVS, Ekerd, Duane Reade, Rite-Aid as well as high-end chemists.


----------



## Maja (Nov 8, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. any nude, light-pink, light-peachy lippie (think MAC's C-Thru, Florabundance, Prr, etc) either MAC or Stila - don't have any

2. any shower gel, body lotion, body butter, etc from whatever brand

3. anything from Redken Blonde Glam line or Big Sexy Hair line

4. colourful scarves (I love scarves)

5. surprise me





Are you willing to ship internationally?

Absolutely

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

ArtDeco, Gosh, MakeupFactory, Essence, Deborah, Collistar, Manhattan, Maybelline, Nivea, Bourjois, IsaDora, S-he, L'Oreal, Dior, Chanel, Collistar, Max Factor, Revlon, YSL, Lush, L'Occitane


----------



## missjeffrey (Nov 8, 2006)

1. an electric shaver. (so I can shave my hairy face n bald head.)

2. a cook-book. (

3. a foreign or US magazine subscription (I LOVE Italian VOGUE)

4. a mascara brush 

5. surprise me

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Absolutely

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

I have every make up brand (MAC, Shu, Nars, Shiseido, Make Up Forever, ) and every store (Sephora, Henri Bendels, Bloomingdale's, Barney's,) you can think of at my fingertips.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 9, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Nars Blush in Gilda or Torrid

2. Victoriaâ€™s Secret low rise thongs or boyshorts in size Small

3. Everyday Italian: 125 Simple and Delicious Recipes by Giada De Laurentiis

4. Barefoot Contessa at Home: Everyday Recipes You'll Make Over and Over Again by Ina Garten

5. MAC e/s in Antiqued or Coppering

Are you willing to ship internationally? Of course!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Sephora, MAC, department stores, drug stores and Walmart


----------



## Shelley (Nov 9, 2006)

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Philosophy 3 in 1 shampoo, shower gel, bubble bath- Double Rich Hot Cocoa or any bubble bath, shower gel with a coconut, chocolate or vanilla scent.

2. MAC, Stila, NYX, Milani Eyeshadows in neutral-warm tones, but nothing with pink or orangey tones please

3. Sonia Kashuk Makeup Brushes

4. EOB Makeup Brushes

5. Surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally? Canada and USA 

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

MAC, Clinique, Clarins, Estee Lauder, Elizabeth Arden, Lancome, Lise Watier, Marcelle, Revlon, L'oreal, Covergirl, Rimmel, Maybelline, Almay, Wet n' Wild, Body Shop, Lush.


----------



## redrocks (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for hosting this! It was so much fun last year!!

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any MAC MSF for fair skin besides SoCeylon

2. Candles

3. Any eyeshadow that I can't get in the United States. (greens, browns, tans, neutrals) I'd love to try new things.

4. Regional cookbook from your area

5. Surprise me with something you love and think I should try.

Are you willing to ship internationally? You betcha!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)? Sephora, MAC, Nordstrom, Macy's, Bloomingdales


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 10, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1.nars lip gloss in turkish delight

2.sugar cosmetics Tropic Tan Blush &amp; Bronzer Duo

3.tarte Park Avenue Princess bronzer

4.the balm plump your pucker tinted lip gloss in Cocoa My Coconut

5. all mac- dervish lip penci,l luminary lustreglass, budding lustreglass,15 Minutes lipstick,lip vanish in Bronze and Brazen, hard coral, cute yet sexy, polish me pink

Are you willing to ship internationally?

yep!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

mac, benefit, chanel, stila, lancome, precriptives, clarins


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 11, 2006)

Marisol! This is AWESOME! I was SO surprised last year!

Wishlist questionnaire:

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Sliding Doors DVD (Gweneth Paltrow)

2. ANy MAC Blusher in the peachy/pink family

3. MAC Dubbonet Lipstick

4. Pink Panther Cartoon DVD (yeah, i know.. hush!)

5. Suprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Sure! There are great people here on MUT!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

All of them!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 11, 2006)

I just wanted to add that I am SOOOOOOOO EXCITED that so many people are participating!


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanted to add that I am SOOOOOOOO EXCITED that so many people are participating! i agree! this is sooo cool!


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 12, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1.Shu e/s

2. Any sephora lovely gift sets.

3.Any Stila Lip Glaze.

4.Any MAC LIPGLOSS.

5.Any craft making book.

Are you willing to ship internationally?

Yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Clinique, Benefit, MAC, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Chanel, Dior, The Body Shop, Bobbi Brown,Lush,NYX,Rimmel,maybelline,loreal,revlon,niv ea.


----------



## missjeffrey (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanted to add that I am SOOOOOOOO EXCITED that so many people are participating! This is going to be soo much fun!


----------



## jayleelah (Nov 13, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Anything Stila, Milani, MAC or Nars (we don't have them here and I'm so jealous of you girls) (e/s, pigments, paints, blushes, maybe that orgasm blush lol)

2. Artdeco e/s

3. Any SK or EOB brush

4. Fake eyelashes ( I never tried them



)

5. A red eyeshadow or paint

6. yeah I know, there's no 6 in the original list : ANYTHING, just surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally? yes

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Guerlain, Clinique, Dior, Helena Rubinsteinn, Lancome, YSL, Chanel, Esteelauder, Clarins, Loreal, Givenchy, Shiseido, Biotherm, Revlon, (Gemey) Maybelline, Bourjois, Nivea cosmetics,


----------



## Zoey (Nov 13, 2006)

1.e/s MAC Star violet or Stila Aubergine

2.blush:Tarte cheek stain in Tipsy,Tickled or Cloud 9

3. NARS blush-any but Orgasm

4. makeup brush-any really to feed my addiction

5. any nicely pigmented lippie





Are you willing to ship internationally?

Absolutely

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

ArtDeco, Gosh, MakeupFactory, Essence, Deborah, Collistar, Manhattan, Maybelline, Nivea, Bourjois, IsaDora, S-he, L'Oreal, Dior, Chanel, Collistar, Max Factor, Revlon, YSL, Lush, L'Occitane,Kanebo,Clinique, Estee lauder

P.S.: I have no idea how much some stuff cost,so if any of it is over 25$,please ignore it!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Nov 14, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1.Anything by Shu Uemura

2.Anything by Shiseido

3.Urban Decay Honey Eye Shadow

4.Estee Lauder Dulce de Leche Lipstick

5.Okay I will pretty much love anything,lol

Are you willing to ship internationally?Of Course!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?MAC, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Clinique, Ulta, Prescriptives, Chanel, Elizabeth Arden, Bath and Body Works, The Body Shop, and all the regular US drugstore brands...


----------



## yupyupme (Nov 14, 2006)

List five product or brands that you would like to receive. Remember, it does not have to be make-up related. I can be anything you want like candy, CD or whatever your heart desires (and is under $25 USD).

1. Any good lipgloss

2. Victoriaâ€™s Secret low rise thongs or boyshorts in size Small

3. Any book in Spanish ( about culture, people etc.)

4. LipSmackers! (I can not but them in Estonia)

5. Surprise me!

Are you willing to ship internationally? YES!

What stores/brands do you have access to (Sephora, Ulta, MAC, etc)?

Basically everything!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 15, 2006)

Sign me up!

1. Shiseido Mascara Base

2. LORAC Lip Polish (I'd love Amuse or Tickle.)

3. Smith's Rosebud Salve or Too Faced Bunny Balm

4. A Stila Shadow Pot (or Shu Pressed e/s) would be lovely.

5. Stila #6 lip brush (I already have one &amp; love it. I keep forgetting to purchase a second one.)

_Are you willing to ship internationally?_ Yes.

_What stores/brands do you have access to?_ Sephora, Ulta (It's horribly under-stocked &amp; messy, though.), Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue, Super Target, etc.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Nov 17, 2006)

This is going to be sooo much fun... cant wait till everyone posts what they got


----------



## lklmail (Nov 19, 2006)

My Wishlist:

1. Bare Escentuals Pink Retractable Kabuki Brush (part of the Rose Gossamer limited edition set)

2. Any Philosophy 3-in-1 "food-scented" shower gels, any size (including samples)

3. Smith Rosebud Minted Rose Lip Balm (gotta try this since everyone raves about it)

4. Dainty jewelry (I agree with Henna_Spirit that homemade jewelry is awesome)

5. And finally, I collect things with stars!

I am willing to ship internationally and I don't have any specialty stores in my town (like Sephora) but I shop online all the time!

This swap is a GREAT idea....thanks Marisol for letting me participate!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok... I will be working on the list tomorrow so no more additions. I will try to pm everyone with the SS info. For those who haven't sent me your address, please do so that way I can get it to your SS.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok... I will be working on the list tomorrow so no more additions. I will try to pm everyone with the SS info. For those who haven't sent me your address, please do so that way I can get it to your SS. Thanks for the Secret Santa update, Marisol!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm so excited! I can't wait! Thanks again for doing this, Marisol....I think it's going to be so much fun!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Nov 20, 2006)

woo-hoo let the shopping begin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## semantje (Nov 20, 2006)

excited to buy the presents!


----------



## rlise (Nov 20, 2006)

excited over here! HEHEHEHEH


----------



## Marisol (Nov 21, 2006)

I am still waiting for some addresses so I will send the info as soon as I have them all.


----------



## eyesdancing (Nov 21, 2006)

I have given you mine but I still haven't gotten my SS...


----------



## Marisol (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyone should have gotten their PM with their Secret Santa info. If you didn't, please let me know.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 22, 2006)

Where's last year's Secret Santa thread? (The thread where everyone posted their gifts, etc.) I'm trying to figure something out, and I'm unable to locate it.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zoey (Nov 22, 2006)

I got my girl,woohoo,I am so excited


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 22, 2006)

got mine

thanks


----------



## Kathy (Nov 22, 2006)

I got it! This is cool!


----------



## rlise (Nov 22, 2006)

woohoo! i got mine! this is so cool, forreal! HAPPY SHOPPING everybody!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Nov 22, 2006)

yay got mine... lets all shop!!!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for organizing all of this Marisol!! I got my name today and I am so excited to go out and do some secret sistering


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so excited about the person I got!! She is a doll (that wasn't giving anything away, because everyone on here is a doll) LOL!! I can't wait to go shopping.


----------



## lklmail (Nov 22, 2006)

Got my PM from Marisol, so I'm all set. Oh, this is going to be so much fun! I'm almost more excited about what I'm giving than what I'm getting (almost....



)


----------



## Saints (Nov 22, 2006)

Got mine too


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 22, 2006)

thanx Marisol........you're the best!!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 22, 2006)

Do we reveal ourselves when we ship the package, or do we keep it a secret until afterwards? How long does Secret Santa stay secret?


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Nov 22, 2006)

Got mine yesterday and can't wait to shop for her...Thanks Marisol!


----------



## Mari168 (Nov 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do we reveal ourselves when we ship the package, or do we keep it a secret until afterwards? How long does Secret Santa stay secret?




I had the same question.....

Marilyn


----------



## Marisol (Nov 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do we reveal ourselves when we ship the package, or do we keep it a secret until afterwards? How long does Secret Santa stay secret?



You can choose what you want to do. Last year, some people revealed themselves when they sent the package and other waited until their SS posted their gift. Remember to have fun with it!
Here is last year's gift thread for those who may be interested in reading it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 23, 2006)

got mine! happy shopping everyone!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 23, 2006)

got mine to .. cant wait to go shopping.

marisol thanx for that link to the ss last year .. it was fun reading i 4 got who my ss was and what i got lol


----------



## Marisol (Nov 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif got mine to .. cant wait to go shopping.

marisol thanx for that link to the ss last year .. it was fun reading i 4 got who my ss was and what i got lol

It was fun reading it and seeing what everyone else got. This year we had an amazing turnout and I hope that everyone is pleased with their gifts.


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

Can i still join here ??? (I turn to miss this thread)


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can i still join here ??? (I turn to miss this thread) Sorry. The deadline was November 15th.


----------



## Mina (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry. The deadline was November 15th. Darn...i guess next year. Thanks Marisol


----------

